# what dog breed is best?



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

we have found that husky dogs are not good farm dogs! they're not safe with the other animals (goats, piggies, cats, rabbits) and they're wanderers. we've found a new home for 1 dog and are still looking for a buyer for the other one. 
i would like to have a dog who roams free on our 7acres and is not a threat to the rest of the animals. we haven't had any predator troubles but i was considering a pyrenees, bernese or maremma or maybe a cross of 1 of those with lab. what are your experiences? will those breeds stay home? will they be good pets and guardians?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It looks like you are looking for a large breed dog. The biggest breed I have ever had was a labrador. He was what the breeder called a "box head" type. They are more bulky with a boxy head and can get enormous. Prince (my lab) got to be stunningly huge. He is 11 now, has always been very calm and good with animals and children of every sort. He never, ever wanders and is very loyal to his family and his home. He is not, however, a good guard dog. In his old age, he simply shuffles up and meets any new people. When he was just a little younger, he would bark menacingly with his hackles up, but would hide around the back of the house with his head peeking out while he did this.

I am completely in love with Australian Shepherds. We have had five now, and they are all very loyal, very people friendly dogs. I have only had one that continuously tries to nip at people or animals, and she only goes after their heels, never actually bites. She just wants to herd. They can be high energy, but we have also never had trouble with them wandering off and they are extremely smart and great working animals. Our big one wants to be a mommy to all the baby goats and will lick and cuddle with them whenever he has a chance.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

We have 2 golden retrievers. They make awesome family dogs but they get along great with the other animals also. They don't terrorize the chickens and don't bother our "barn bunnies" that have free roam. You would think with them being bird-hunting dogs that they would kill the chickens but they just know & understand the difference. My dogs would rather chase squirrels, chipmunks & mice instead. The dogs are very loyal & happy to let you know if they smell dangerous animals around--they'll happily chase a black bear away also. They have an excellent source of smell & hearing. My in-laws right next to us have a black lab who is the same way with the animals. Our dogs hang out between my house & the Resort & they have never tried to run away.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

We use Australian Cattle Dogs on our ranch (red & blue heelers). They are very protective (some say overly) but it really depends on how you train them. I use my favorite red heeler to even help herd chickens when they have been free ranging all over the place and need to get them back in their coop area. I tell him that I won't tell his ACD buddies that he has been degraded to "chicken herding" instead of cows  He is great with them and won't ever bite. When they are younger they need to be trained where their boundaries are but mine never roam far from home and I can leave them to their vices all day long if need be.
If you are looking for more of a LGD (Livestock Guardian Dog) the Anatolian Shepard might be a better choice as they stay with the herd more. My dogs stay more with us more than the herd and provide early warning for the property and not so much a direct herd defense.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

sounds like you guys have the dogs i want!  i thot the herding breeds would chase the goats too much so thot i'd have to stay away from those. maybe not. i wouldn't be planning to allow the dog into the pens but if it happened, i'd want him not to hurt the animals. is there a reason a pyrenees, bernese or maremma cross would not be a good idea for a free-roaming farm dog?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Great Pyr's like to wander but ours always comes right back and sits at the barn door.They are gentle giants.I have never trusted a dog so much with our livestock and children. It will depend on the dog and the training involved.Some dogs are known to be better at this or that because it's instinct and bred into them but I think most important is the time and patience you have to put into them to make them your ideal dog.Pry's to me are the best to have on a farm but like I said they like to check out their territory and ours has never gone farther then a few houses down which isn't to far at all.They are smart loyal lovable big dogs


----------

